# Specialist grocery items



## UJ1000 (Aug 15, 2011)

Hi.

I've been out here for a while now and managed to source most of my staples, but am missing a few items, so was wondering if anyone has come across any of these, here in Cairo.

REAL maple syrup
REAL peanut butter (ie not one laden with hydro fats, just whole peanut butter)
Baking soda/bicarbonate soda
Mature English cheddar cheese
Chick pea flour
Ribena - this maybe one for the Brits only


Any suggestions gratefully received!
UJ


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

you can find on the internet how to make peanut butter yourself.
Bicarbonate is available in a lot of supermarkets.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Mature cheddar available in Carrefour and Alpha
Baking soda .. everywhere
Chick pea flour.. Alpha
Ribena.. not available to my knowledge
maple syrup.. try gourmet foods


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

For those interested in Asian cuisine, I have found some special Asian products at the Ebeid supermarket in Hurghada:
mung bean, black matpe, barley, red bamboo bean, toor dal, peeled split soya bean, and I think also some kinds of peeled beans. I have asked the price of mung bean: LE 13 for 300grams.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

The catholic church in Zamalek has Philipine foods for sale after Sunday mass


----------



## CatMandoo (Dec 16, 2011)

I have seen Maple Syrup at Metro here in Alex, so they just might have it in Cairo as well.


----------



## CatMandoo (Dec 16, 2011)

What do you use chick pea flour for?


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

UJ1000 said:


> Hi.
> 
> I've been out here for a while now and managed to source most of my staples, but am missing a few items, so was wondering if anyone has come across any of these, here in Cairo.
> 
> ...


Get the Mature Cheddar from Carrefour Katameya downtown - in the Black Wax skin - its loverly :clap2:

But dont take it all cus I will be  if there is none left for me :eyebrows:


----------



## UJ1000 (Aug 15, 2011)

Hi.

Thanks for the quick responses.

*REAL maple syrup* - I'll try at a Metro/Gourmet.
*REAL peanut butter* - just looked up how to make it at home, I'll definitley be trying that tomorrow! :clap2:
*Baking soda/bicarbonate soda* - I can't find it anywhere here, tried Awlad Ragab, Sun City Carrefour and local shops. Is it called something else here? 
*Mature English cheddar cheese* - good old Carrefour to the resue again! Lanason - don't worry, I'll raid the Sun City Mall branch, so your stocks are safe, for now 
*Chick pea flour* - where's Alpha? Just Googled it, but didn't get very far. :confused2: CatMandoo - I will be using it to make gluten-free pasta (just add an egg) and a traditional Asian snack food called pakoras/onion bajis. 
*Ribena *- maalish! Still half a bottle, so we'll have to start rationing the rest. 

UJ :juggle:


----------



## CatMandoo (Dec 16, 2011)

Alfa Market 
7 El Sad El Aaly St. Off El Tahrir St.
Landmark: Beside Piraeus Bank Egypt
Dokki, Giza
Tel: 19299, 02-33370837, 02-33382280, 02-33370832 



7 El Tahawy St. Off El Khalifa El Maamoun St., El Zahaby Sq.
Landmark: Near To On The Run
Roxy, Heliopolis, Cairo
Tel: 19299, 02-24170184, 02-26903125, 02-24182065 


Home Delivery
Maadi, Cairo
Tel: 19299 


30 Haroun St.
Landmark: Behind Seoudi Market
Dokki, Giza
Tel: 19299, 02-37496954, 02-37496935, 02-37496793 


7 A Dallah Tower, Corniche El Nil
Landmark: Below Vodafone Egypt
Corniche El Maadi, Maadi, Cairo
Tel: 19299, 02-25256400, 02-25265047, 02-25256030 


4 El Malek El Afdal St.
Landmark: Near To Supreme Council Of Antiquities
Zamalek, Cairo
Tel: 19299, 02-27370801, 02-27370805, 02-27370802 




You know in Carrefour, the section that has the barrels of spices, etc. Ask the clerk there for Carbonate Soda. Also check that area (bulk goods) in the other markets you go to. I have never found it in a package, but rather sold bulk.


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

I have 100% pure maple syrup, but I brought it with me from Canada, and its not for sale.


----------



## txlstewart (Jun 20, 2010)

Canuck--it's not polite to brag! Lol


----------



## marimar (Feb 9, 2011)

UJ1000 said:


> Hi.
> 
> I've been out here for a while now and managed to source most of my staples, but am missing a few items, so was wondering if anyone has come across any of these, here in Cairo.
> 
> ...






Bicarbonate of soda, I usually buy in a jar (160g) from Carrefour. I haven't seen Ribena but Vitrac make a blackcurrant cordial which you dilute with water, have tried it and although nothing is ever the same as back home it's not a bad substitute, got mine from Zahran supermarket here in Alex but ask the Cairo expats, I'm sure there might be one there too.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

marimar said:


> Bicarbonate of soda, I usually buy in a jar (160g) from Carrefour. I haven't seen Ribena but Vitrac make a blackcurrant cordial which you dilute with water, have tried it and although nothing is ever the same as back home it's not a bad substitute, got mine from Zahran supermarket here in Alex but ask the Cairo expats, I'm sure there might be one there too.




Yes Vitrac is available as is Vimto. There is a French syrup cant think of the name but it is expensive.


----------



## CatMandoo (Dec 16, 2011)

marimar said:


> Bicarbonate of soda, I usually buy in a jar (160g) from Carrefour..


Marimar, what area is it located in? Have looked so many times, don't know how I missed it. I preferred packaged, as opposed to bulk, because I can't tell you how many times I have bought some spices or whatever in bulk, not used it much, and couple of months later see bugs crawling on inside of jar (sealed).


----------

